# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  عن آثار الازمة  المالية العالمية بالنسبة لمصر

## المحمدي

فاروق جويدة   "هوامش حرة"              الأهرام 6/3/2009
من الخطأ الجسيم أن تدعى الحكومة أن الأزمة المالية الإقتصادية سوف تكون محدودة الأثر علينا شعباً وحومة.. الخطأ الأكبر أن نستسلم لهذه الأزمة وان نضع رؤسنا فى الرمال ونتصور أننا بعيدون عن الطوفان لأن ما يحدث الآن فى العالم محنة كونية بكل المقاييس ولن ينجوا منها أحد .. وأولى درجات المواجهة هى الصدق مع النفس ومواجهة الحقيقة حتى لو كانت قاسية .. ولا شك أن هناك مجموعة حقائق ينبغى أن نسلم بها ونتعامل معها بكل الوضوح والشفافية.

الأزمة المالية وتوزيع الأعباء
·       أولى هذه الحقائق أن عدداً كبيراً من المصريين باختلاف مواقعهم خاصة الأثرياء ورموز الطبقة الجديدة من رجال الأعمال ، وقد خسروا أموالاً كثيرة جداً.. وأن هذه الخسائر سوف تترك أثاراً سلبية للغاية على حياة المصريين فى الفترة القادمة. ورغم أن هؤلاء الخاسرين لم يكشفوا حتى الآن عن حجم خساراتهم فإن جميع المؤشرات تقول أننا أمام خسائر بلغت بلايين الجنيهات والدولارات فى أسواق مصر وفى الأسواق الخارجية. وأخشى أن يحاول هؤلاء تعويض خسائرهم من دماء الفقراء من أبناء هذا الشعب..
     أعرف أن عدداً كبيراً من رجال الأعمال المصريين كان يضارب فى البورصات العالمية سواء فى أسواق أروبا أو الأسواق الأمريكية وقد خسر هؤلاء أموال كثيرة جداً أمام إنهيار أسعار الأسهم فى كبريات الشركات العالمية ويكفى أن نقول إنمئات الأسهم المميزة جداً قد انهارت ووصلت إلى أرقام لم تحدث من قبل.. وماذا نقول عن أسهم شركات التأمين والبنوك الكبرى وشركات التكنولوجيا المتقدمة؟.. ماذا نقول عن البنوك الكبرى مثل بنك سيتى جروب الأمريكى الشهير؟.. فقد كان سعر السهم فى العام الماضى يزيد عن 50 دولار .. فى الأسابيع الأخيرة وصل سعر السهم إلى أقل من دولار وربع الدولار للسهم.. وهذا يعنى أن الشخص الذى كان يملك 1000 سهم وكان سعرها 50000 ألف دولار الآن أصبح سعرها 1200 دولار وما بين 50000 دولار هى سعر منذ عام و 1200 دولار هى سعر اليوم يمكن لنا أن نقدر حجم خسائر رجال الأعمال المصريين اللذين يضاربون فى سوق المال الخارجية .. بنك أخر هو بنك أوف أميركا .. كان سعر السهم أكثر من 60 دولار وأصبح الآن 3 دولارات..
·   فى نهاية الصيف الماضى كتبت فى هذا المكان محذراً من إعلان اكتسح شاشة التليفزيون المصرى بجميع قنواته يدعوا المواطنين الإستثمار فى البورصة المصرية والغريب أن الإعلان كان مجهول المصدر والهوية وهو يقول " سهم فى الإيد مكسب أكيد" وبع أسابيع قليلة بدأت موجة الإنهيارات فى البورصة المصرية .. وضاعت ثروات كثيرة فى البورصة بدأت بمدخرات صغار المواطنين وانتهت بأصحاب الملايين ويكفى أننقول أن البورصة قد هبطت من 12 ألف نقطة إلى 3500 نقطة أى بخسارة تزيد عن 75% أى عن المواطن الذى كان يستثمر100 ألف جنيه فى البورصة أصبحت الآن 25 ألفا فقط.. ولنا أن نتصور حجم البلايين التى ضاعت فى هذه الأزمة الرهيبة.
·   عى جانب أخر فإن سياسة المزادات التى ابتكرتها الحكومة لبيع أراضى الدولة للمواطنين والمضاربات التى شهدتها مناطق مثل الحى الخامس و6 أكتوبر والساحل الشمالى قد وصلت أسعار الأراضى إلى أرقام غير معقولة ، يضاف إلى ذلك ما حدث فى أسواق الحديد والأسمنت وكان سبباً فى الإرتفاع الجنونى للأسعار.. وهذه الأسعار المبالغ فيها أربكت أسواق العقارات فى مصر ولا شك أيضاً أن هذا القطاع سوف يتأثر كثيراً بالأزمة المالية من حيث سعر الأراضى أو العقارات ومدى الإقبال عليها .. ولن يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد لأن هناك مجموعة من الشركات العربية التى دخلت مجالات الإستثمار العقارى فى مصر وأصبحت تواجه ظروفاً صعبة فى بلادها من حيث التمويل والإستثمار، هذه الشركات سوف تحاول حل مشاكلها فى السوق العقارية المصرية حتى ولو أجلت بعض مشروعاتها أو قررت إلأغاءها تماماً .. وقد يتسبب ذلك فى خسائر كبيرة للمواطنين المصريين الذين دفعوا مقدمات مالية كبيرة لشراء وحدات عقارية من هذه الشركات .. ويصعب الآن تنفيذ هذه الإستثمارات أو إسترداد مقدماتها.
·   ما بين خسائر البورصات العالمية .. وخسائر البورصة المحلية وما حدث فى أسواق العقارات سوف ينعكس ذلك على سوق العمالة، خاصة أننا نعلم أن الإستثمارات العقارية من أكثر المجالات التى تستوعب اليد العاملة فى كل المجالات .. وهذا يعنى أن كل إنكماش فى السوق العقارية سوف ينعكس على حجم العمالة بصورةعامة.. وقد يترتب على ذلك أيضاً رجوع أفواج كثيرة من العمالة المصرية، خاصة من دول الخليج، وقد بدأت هذه المؤشرات بالفعل حيث تستغنى الآن المؤسسات المختلفة فى دول الخليج عن أعداد كبيرة من العاملين فيها وتشير بعض التقديرات إلى أن العام الحالى سوف يشهد عودة 200 ألف مصرى يعملون فى دول الخليج.. ولهذا فإن الشئ المؤكد أن نسبة البطالة سوف تزداد فى العام الحالى وربما لأعوام قادمة وأن المطلوب من الحكومة الآن أن تضع خططاً لمشروعات مستقبلية يمكن أن تستوعب أعداداً كبيرة من شبابنا العاطلين وهنا أتصور ضرورة العودة للإستثمار الزراعى واستصلاح الأراضى خاصة فى سيناء التى يبدوا أننا نسيناها تماماً.. 
·   على جانب آخر فإننا لا نستطيع أن نتجاهل حركة مرور السفن فى قتاة السويس وقد إنخفضت بالفعل نسبة تزيد عن 20% خلال الشهور الأخيرة وهذا يعنى إنخفاضاً فى إيرادات القناة قد يزيد عن مليار دولار سنوياً أى ما يزيد من 6 مليارات جنية سنوياً وهذا رقم كبير أمام أعباء الإنفاق الحكومى والعجز فى ميزانية الدولة..
           يضاف لهذه الأزمات جميعاً توقعات بهبوط داخل السياحة أمام ما يحدث فى دول العالم من أزمات خانقة.. ومع الكوارث التى لحقت بالمواطن الأوروبى أو الأمريكى وانهيار أسواق المال والعقارات فإن ذلك سوف يترك أثراً كبيراً على السياحة فى مصر..
          إن دول كثيرة بدأت تتحدث عن مواسم قحط وتراجع فى السياح ومنها إسبانيا وفرانسا واليونان . ومع تراجع أسعار البترول والخسائر التى منين بها أسواق المال العربية فإن السياحة العربية أيضاً ستدخل مرحلة من الإنكماش والتراجع.. ولا شك أن إنخفاض أسعار البترول سوف يؤثر كثيراً على عائدات الصادرات المصرية من البترول..
          هذه جميعاً احتمالات مطروحة أمام أزمة دولية حادة شملت دول العالم بلا إستثناء ولكن ما يطمئن المصريين قليلاً أن الجهاز المصرفى المصرى لم يتعرض لهزات عنيفة تشبه ما حدث فى الخارج ولا شك أن فاروق العقدة كان الطرف الأساسى فى هذا الإنجاز رغم أنه عانى كثيراً أما أموال كثيرة ضاعت مع المتعثرين والهاربين وأصحاب السبيل.. ولولا خطة العقدة فى الخروج بالبنوك المصرية من محنتها لكان هناك واقع آخر أكثر صعوبة وأقل بطشاً..
          إن أمام الحكومة الآن أكثر من طريق حتى تواجه هذه الأزمة.. وعليها أن تبدأ الآن.
·   يجب أن نتوقف تماماً عن مشروعات التوسع فى المنشآت الحكومية سواء كانت مبانى تخص الوزارات أو المؤسسات أو مكاتب جديدة للوزراء والمسئولين.
·   أمام خسائر رجال الأعمال المصريين وهى كبيرة جداً فى أسواق المال محلياً وعالمياً سوف تحاول الأغلبية منهم تعويض هذه الخسائر فى مصر.. ولا شك أنمصر غير مسئولة عن خسائر وقعت خارج حدودها، ويكفى أن بعض هؤلاء قد خالف ضميره وذهب بأموال كسبها فى مصر أو إقترضها من بنوكها ليضارب بها فى الأسواق الخارجية ويخسرها.. وسوف يحاول هؤلاء بكل الوسائل فى قطعة أرض يحصل عليها بتأشيرة وزير أو قرض كبير من بنك بلا ضمانات.. أو صفقة مشبوهة لتوريد سلعة منتهية الصلاحية.. وهنا يجب أن تكون لنا وقفة حاسمة مع هؤلاء وإلا نكرر أخطاءنا ويكفى الذى ضاع.
·   نأتى إلى نقطة أخيرة هى ضرورة ضغط الإنفاق الحكومى بسفرياته وإحتفالاته ومواكبه وسياراته وبدلات سفره وعطاياه.. لا يعقل أن تطلب الحكومة من الشعب أن يتحمل أعباء الأزمة بينما السادة الوزراء وتوابعهم ينفقون أموال اشعب دون رقابة أو حساب.
·   يجب أن تكون الحكومة هى القدوة فى السلوك قبل أن تفرض على الناس رسوماً وضرائب جديدة ولا أعتقد أن الشعب المصرى سوف يربط الحزام أكثر من هذا .. والمطلوب شئ من الحرمة والكثيرمن العدل فى توزيع أعباء الأزمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

:T W (23):

----------

